# Speaker tube for I phone 5



## plugger62 (Jun 2, 2009)

Need to find a speaker tube fast
In time for Christmas

Any local shops that have em in stock?

Im in a bind!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Call my buddy Jordan in El Campo, he builds all that stuff for a living. 979.541.7228


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hotrod*

Just bought two from a place off parker road 832 605-0377 is their number


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

found the listing
http://houston.craigslist.org/ele/4205960864.html


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

*UE Boom*

I bought the Ultimate Ear Boom from Verizon and it works great. Put it in a cup holder in the boat and the bluetooth is great. Last 15 hours on a charge.


----------

